# MAC - Slimshine - April 2007



## lara (Mar 31, 2007)

Please place all your Slimshine swatches and product images in this thread, please. Please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible, and remember that Specktra has a guideline of pictures being no more than 600 pixels wide - if your image is any bigger than that, please make a link to the picture.

This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter to the Slimshine discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the colour story thread when it becomes available.


----------



## petite-madame (Apr 15, 2007)

I found some pictures:


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 15, 2007)

These pictures do NOT belong to me. It belongs to the person whose name (rio5743) is embedded in the pictures.

Just wanted to share these with all of you ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Cocoamour





Bare






Lovey-Dove






Prudeaux






Kissable






Most Wanted






Urgent!






Pleasing


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 21, 2007)

And more slimshine pics from Rio5743 on ebay:

Mousse




Pink D'Lush




Ultra-Elegant








Ardor




Long Stem Rose




Funshine




Scant


----------



## Risser (Apr 25, 2007)

Slimshine l/s swatch


----------



## Frouchties (May 3, 2007)

Most Wanted :
















With flash :


----------



## miribre (May 4, 2007)

Most Wanted





Cocoamour





Mousse





Bare





Urgent





Scant





Love them all for my NC30 complexion. MMM. Hope this helps someone. Happy Shopping


----------



## Jayne (May 5, 2007)

Clickable thumbnails : 

Day light with flash :


----------



## Jayne (May 5, 2007)

Bare (without l/l and on bare (sic') lips) : 

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC05068.jpg


----------



## k0rn_peachy (May 10, 2007)

On NC2O skin with flash :


----------



## missmacqtr (May 11, 2007)




----------



## greenpencil (May 11, 2007)

im OBSESSED with scant, its absolutely gorgeous. i forgot to buy urgent! though!


----------



## Padmita (May 11, 2007)

*Funshine*


----------



## geeko (May 11, 2007)

kissable on my lips





Long stem rose on my lips





Kissable lipstick





long stem rose lipstick


----------



## toxik (May 17, 2007)




----------



## Schoko-Addict (May 19, 2007)

*Slimshine Pleasing:*







swatches on NC15 skin:


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 21, 2007)

Pink D Lush, Long Stem Rose, and Urgent Slimshines with orchidazzle thrown in there


----------



## lara (Jun 6, 2007)

Kissable Slimshine on unlined lips.


----------



## missmacqtr (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## Chopy (Jun 19, 2007)

Lovey Dove

http://img111.imageshack.us/img111/7...imshinete2.jpg


----------

